# food that is pointless



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

salad - its so un filling

soup - see above 

jacket potato - so boring

yoghurt - wouldnt fill a mouse

butter/margarine - its not really needed


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I would add fish to that list.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I disagree!!!

Jacket spuds can taste different everytime due to the choice of toppings that can accompany them.

Soup, on a cold day, is warming, soothing and filling. And when a nice big chunk of fresh crusty bread, slathered in butter is added.............. Nom nom nom!!!! :drool:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

cucumber
Oh but hang on, maybe it has 'other' uses:devil:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

like cooling eyepads


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

DT said:


> cucumber
> Oh but hang on, maybe it has 'other' uses:devil:


agree and

 :ihih:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

McDonald's, Burger King, Pot Noodles, Haribo, kebabs.....


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

i love salads, add cheese or egg and its filling enough unless the persons stomach is stretched from eating junk.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

......... And anything made by Bernard Mattews


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Pointless? I beg to differ.....

salad - its so un filling Totally agree

soup - see above I love soup if theres fresh bread too

jacket potato - These are edible 'holders' for delicious fillings

yoghurt - wouldnt fill a mouse Nice for a sweet fix after eating too much dinner

butter/margarine - its not really needed Lovely thickly spread on hot cross buns or scones or with the above mentioned jacket potatoes plus it gives me a salt fix.

Pointless food is stuff like oysters, expensive and swallowed whole!


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Cous cous.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll toss on the list... maccas, i mean except for the bacteria that falls in from the "chefs" fingernails its not really wholesome or healthy.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> i love salads, add cheese or egg and its filling enough unless the persons stomach is stretched from eating junk.


not really

my sister doesnt eat junk and even she doesnt find salad filling


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm allergic to potatoes, but the other things on the list..

Salad - can liven up a sandwich

Yoghurt - perfect for some berries and granola

Butter - can make such a difference to so many things.... From a crumpet to cooking!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Firedog said:


> Cous cous.


see im hit and miss with this, sometimes i think yum other times yuck


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> not really
> 
> my sister doesnt eat junk and even she doesnt find salad filling


Well speaking for myself then, I eat them and dont feel the need to stuff more in after one.

edit to add.. and unless you just mean lettuce and tomatoe,,, but Im talking cheese cubes, sliced egg, lettuce, tomatoe, sliced carrot, capsicum, cucumber, onion etc. Its actually quite filling really.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Eww!! Mashed spuds make me vomit:001_unsure:


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Space Chick said:


> Salad - can liven up a sandwich


oh yeah salad in a sandwich can be nice, i like nothing more than a couple of tuna wraps with lettuce, cucumber and either spring onion, onion or jalapeños in

was more talking salad on its own though


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Soup  how can you say soup is not filling 

You should try my homemade lentil and bacon soup




Cress


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Vast majority of processed foods, it tastes much nicer if you make it yourself, and even better, if you grow it yourself!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Vast majority of processed foods, it tastes much nicer if you make it yourself, and even better, if you grow it yourself!!


i disagree with the former but agree with the latter

we dabbled in growing tomatoes and they were so much nicer than shop bought ones

used to love it when my dad had an allotment


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

well, most of that stuff isnt great on its own! 
Salad is lovely in a sandwich with another filling and baked potatoes are fab covered in cheese and beans or chilli.
Personally I cant eat a sandwich without butter/marg on....its just not complete.
Im undecided on yoghurt though....kinda pointless unless you are a healthy type!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

catz4m8z said:


> Im undecided on yoghurt though....kinda pointless unless you are a healthy type!


lol add fresh fruit, bananas, strawberrys, even grapes anything, to bulk it up, and its so healthy. Can also mash it all together and freeze for healthy icy poles in summer.. I like being a healthy type tho


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm with you on the yoghurt but everything has a place in my store cupboard. 'Cept for the magarine - all those addivites - give me a good dollup of butter on my toast, lovely! And... a good cuddle up to a bowl of comforting soup is just the ticket when you're feeling wretched.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Natural yoghurt is brilliant for making fresh dips like raita, or just as a healthy sauce to go with fruit salad, which I love.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> Well speaking for myself then, I eat them and dont feel the need to stuff more in after one.
> 
> edit to add.. and unless you just mean lettuce and tomatoe,,, but Im talking cheese cubes, sliced egg, lettuce, tomatoe, sliced carrot, capsicum, cucumber, onion etc. Its actually quite filling really.


................ and beetroot, radishes, nuts and raisins, yum yum That`s why I love salads, all the different textures and flavor you can stick in `em


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

suewhite said:


> eww!! Mashed spuds make me vomit:001_unsure:


shurrup you!!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Eww!! Mashed spuds make me vomit:001_unsure:


Yeah Sue, we know how you prefer YOUR spuds......

THROWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Granola and muesli.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Not keen on salad but can suffer a bit of lettuce on a sarni

Love soup, especially in winter!

I eat jacket potatoes at least once a week! My fave fillings are Tuna, sweet corn and mayo or chilli and cheese.

I like yoghurt, muller fruit corners are my fave. 

Butter/margarine is a necessity for me, I can't eat sandwiches or jacket spuds without it! I wouldn't be able to bake without it either, and I made a lovely batch of millionaire's shortbread yesterday. 



I do find cucumber rather pointless though and I can't stand the stuff. rrr:


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

You would hate what I live on by the sounds of it lol

I love a good salad, not just lettuce and toms - but a really GOOD salad - with feta, olives, a nice dressing, different types of leaves, spinach... yum. In summer we live on the stuff for most dinnertime meals. 

Soup - in the winter, homemade soups make up 3 or 4 of my lunches. No bread, the fill me up well enough to get me through to lunchtime.

I love a jacket tatty, although its rare, but usually with chilli or something like that.

I have a yoghurt with fruit most mornings for breakfast!


I find most junk food pointless, never filling long term! an hr later and Im hungry again


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I think prawns are pretty pointless, reason being because I don't like them 

I love butter though, love having lots of it on jacket potatoes. The only part of salad I like is lettuce so agree that the rest is kinda pointless


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Goldstar said:


> I think prawns are pretty pointless, reason being because I don't like them
> 
> I love butter though, love having lots of it on jacket potatoes. The only part of salad I like is lettuce so agree that the rest is kinda pointless


i dont like prawns unless they are battered or breaded lol


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Chocolate is pointless. So many calories for such a small amount and it tastes disgusting anyway.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Eww!! Mashed spuds make me vomit:001_unsure:


"Smash" makes me vomit and it gives me wind and even my farts smell of all the nasty chemicals in it. Vile stuff!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

See I love sprouts. Lately I've been finding a new love for all vegetables. I've always disliked cauliflower but I've had a craving for it for ages (and no, I'm not pregnant)


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Soup, salad, butter and yoghurt make up a lot of my food week. Soup with crusty bread and butter for lunch, chargrilled chicken salad for dinner and a yoghurt to polish it all off - delicious.

All the fat and chemical filled junk with little or no nutritional value seems far more pointless than a salad to me.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

CavalierOwner said:


> My fave fillings are Tuna, sweet corn and mayo or chilli and cheese.


Was gonna mention chilli and cheese...i also love that in toasties!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> All the fat and chemical filled junk with little or no nutritional value seems far more pointless than a salad to me.


thats what fills me up though lol


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> thats what fills me up though lol


What, junk food fills you up 

When I think of 'junk food', I think of McDonalds, KFC, kebabs, chips etc. Apart from being of zero nutritional value, how can anyone afford this 'diet'


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> See I love sprouts. Lately I've been finding a new love for all vegetables. I've always disliked cauliflower but I've had a craving for it for ages (and no, I'm not pregnant)


Try doing the Hairy Bikers cauli cheese recipe...its lush...


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> salad - its so un filling
> 
> soup - see above
> 
> ...


I actually find soup and salad very filling, and jacket potatoes can be exciting if you get adventurous with the fillings!

And im addicted to yogurts, which, do also fill me up!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> What, junk food fills you up
> 
> When I think of 'junk food', I think of McDonalds, KFC, kebabs, chips etc. Apart from being of zero nutritional value, how can anyone afford this 'diet'


well i never eat mcdonalds, KFC or kababs

i have a take away once a week

when i think of junk food im thinking frozen ready meals, frozen pizza, crisps etc


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> well i never eat mcdonalds, KFC or kababs
> 
> i have a take away once a week
> 
> when i think of junk food im thinking frozen ready meals, frozen pizza, crisps etc


Different thinking re: junk 

But then again, frozen ready meals, pizza, crisps - also junk 

Perhaps you have your reasons why you eat the above, but I was just wondering, what your health is like as ready meals (to my limited knowledge of them) pizza and crisps are of very low nutritional value?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Different thinking re: junk
> 
> But then again, frozen ready meals, pizza, crisps - also junk
> 
> Perhaps you have your reasons why you eat the above, but I was just wondering, what your health is like as ready meals (to my limited knowledge of them) pizza and crisps are of very low nutritional value?


well i have a disability which is not weight related and has nothing to do with what i eat

other than that my health is fine

i am overweight (well obese BMI wise) but my health aside from my disability is fine

i take vitamins though


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I love salad and soup! A bit of bread and I'm in heaven.

I don't find any food "pointless", if your hungry, you'll eat it.

I dislike fish, a lot. I can handle Salmon and Tuna but any other fish or sea-food and it exits quicker than I eat it.

I love potato's, when I was little my mum would cut them up to make chips and leave them in a dish in the sink after rinsing with cold water, I loved to eat them raw after being run in cold water! Yum.

I love all potato's.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> well i never eat mcdonalds, KFC or kababs
> 
> i have a take away once a week
> 
> when i think of junk food im thinking frozen ready meals, frozen pizza, crisps etc


Frozen ready meals are made from low grade ingredients and fillers, its far better and far more cost effective to batch bake things like lasagne, soups, pies, pasta sauces and then freeze them. A pizza can be knocked up from scratch with little effort or time and you'd be sure that the pepperoni was actually pepperoni.

I like a cadbury's creme egg as much as the next person but thought of eating meals prepared by machines or people who may or may not be particularly hygienic makes me feel ill. Sorry - boring lecture over! Am off to find a cadburys creme egg...


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> Frozen ready meals are made from low grade ingredients and fillers, its far better and far more cost effective to batch bake things like lasagne, soups, pies, pasta sauces and then freeze them. A pizza can be knocked up from scratch with little effort or time and you'd be sure that the pepperoni was actually pepperoni.
> 
> I like a cadbury's creme egg as much as the next person but thought of eating meals prepared by machines or people who may or may not be particularly hygienic makes me feel ill. Sorry - boring lecture over! Am off to find a cadburys creme egg...


lol i wont fight you for the creme egg, i hate them 

i think ready meals taste nicer plus eating them means my OH doesnt have to cook


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

I cut out KFC after reading so many reports of gross parts being found, like biting into a cyst. *vomit*

I rarely eat fast food but when I do it's Mc Donalds as I do like their chips.

Give me a nice home cooked meal anyday! A *fresh *home cooked meal.

I hate Bernard Matthews, Birds eye ect.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Ready meals are such a waste of money. They are full of salt, saturated fat, monosodium glutomate (which is an artificial additive added by the food industry to try and make food tasty), other nasty additives and you need two to get any feeling of fullness out of them. They are vile.

Whenever I go to MacDonalds for lunch I insist on extra large fries and cheeseburger and a Big Mac followed by a mcflurry. Hubby looks at me like  and I always say that I have to eat alot because it doesn't fill me up! An hour later and I'm hungry again.

If I ate at home for lunch just a simple ham sarnie, yogurt and apple would have filled me up til dinner time.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> well i have a disability which is not weight related and has nothing to do with what i eat
> 
> other than that my health is fine
> 
> ...


You're fortunate not to have any weight/health related issues (apart from your disability, non weight related). Perhaps age is on your side 

Have a look at the ingredients in ready meals, they're not usually the best quality. You can make things from scratch far cheaper than ready meals. Plus, you know what's going into your food that way.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Iheartcats said:


> Ready meals are such a waste of money. They are full of salt, saturated fat, monosodium glutomate (which is an artificial additive added by the food industry to try and make food tasty), other nasty additives and you need two to get any feeling of fullness out of them. They are vile.
> 
> Whenever I go to MacDonalds for lunch I insist on extra large fries and cheeseburger and a Big Mac followed by a mcflurry. Hubby looks at me like  and I always say that I have to eat alot because it doesn't fill me up! An hour later and I'm hungry again.
> 
> If I ate at home for lunch just a simple ham sarnie, yogurt and apple would have filled me up til dinner time.


i actually agree with the mcdonalds thing, it isnt filling at all

other things,say like a frozen pizza are filling for me



dougal22 said:


> You're fortunate not to have any weight/health related issues (apart from your disability, non weight related). Perhaps age is on your side
> 
> Have a look at the ingredients in ready meals, they're not usually the best quality. You can make things from scratch far cheaper than ready meals. Plus, you know what's going into your food that way.


i do look at the ingredients, as i said i dont want my OH having to cook

also we have experimented, it was more expensive for us to cook from scratch


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i am overweight (well obese BMI wise)


Listening to the bmi thing sucks, if i put my height and weight into a calculator it tells me i'm grossly obese...


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> also we have experimented, it was more expensive for us to cook from scratch


Having changed our diet to only fresh at new year I can firmly say getting butchers meat and cutting out chocolate/sweet drinks for the most part it works out pretty much the same.

We cook quite a lot at once so it lasts us a couple of days saving me cooking everyday.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> See I love sprouts. Lately I've been finding a new love for all vegetables. I've always disliked cauliflower but I've had a craving for it for ages (and no, I'm not pregnant)


I love veggies too. Cauliflower seems to change thoughout the year. Sometimes its lovely and at other times it can taste kind of bitter. I steam my veg - lovely!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

jon bda said:


> Listening to the bmi thing sucks, if i put my height and weight into a calculator it tells me i'm grossly obese...


yet let me guess, you neither are nor look it right?

i hate BMI, i mean dont get me wrong im know im fat, its pretty obvious by looking at me, but i wouldnt class myself as obese, obese to me are those people whos weight affects their lives


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Having changed our diet to only fresh at new year I can firmly say getting butchers meat and cutting out chocolate/sweet drinks for the most part it works out pretty much the same.
> 
> We cook quite a lot at once so it lasts us a couple of days saving me cooking everyday.


i guess it depends where you live and what you have available to you


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i actually agree with the mcdonalds thing, it isnt filling at all
> 
> other things,say like a frozen pizza are filling for me
> 
> ...


I don't find that at all. I buy my meat from a local farm shop and a local farmer's market and in comparison to ready meals from Waitrose, where I do the bulk of my shopping and is only one of two places I'd eat a 'ready meal' from (the other being M&S), I find it more expensive. I suppose it's down to where you shop.

If you're happy with your meal choices, it's your life, so happy scoffing


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Try doing the Hairy Bikers cauli cheese recipe...its lush...


Is this the recipe you mean Jon? BBC - Food - Recipes : Perfect cauliflower cheese with bacon and mushrooms


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Potatoes are SO versatile you an do so many things with them e.g. Mashed, boiled, in their jackets, chipped, roasted and sautéed...

Jacket spud is very filling, tuna mayo with sweetcorn WIN! 

They make a dinner IMO. Steamed Salmon with new baby pots with butter, fresh mint and fresh garden veg. YUM!

I absolutely love my fresh food, however when im pushed for time etc I will eat a bit of junk, but I do try to have veg with every meal even if it is frozen veg! i.e chicken kiev with mash pots and veg.

Butter, I try my hardest to stick to real butter, can't stand margarine (the stuff that tastes nothing like butter ) however Kerrygold spreadable and flora buttery are about the only ones I will tolerate.
Whoever says that butter is bad for you, take a look at my 99 year old Nan she hasn't done too bad for eating the real mccoy! 

Oh and homemade Leek & Potato Soup with fresh crusty bread and real better, nowt better to warm you through on a cold winters day after a long walk with the dawg (damn I miss those times )

Back on topic, sweetcorn IS a pointless food even though I love it! It comes out the same as it goes in!! :lol:

Celery, you burn more calories digesting it than you get from eating it! It does taste nice in soups though!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

OP - If you want to cook healthily and on a shoe string visit the library and borrow a student cook book. There are always loads to choose from. You can make batch amounts of say sausage casserole and freeze some down so you always have you own "ready meals" available.

Why don't you want your hubby to cook? You might even find once he gets going he'll enjoy his new cooking skills.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Iheartcats said:


> OP - If you want to cook healthily and on a shoe string visit the library and borrow a student cook book. There are always loads to choose from. You can make batch amounts of say sausage casserole and freeze some down so you always have you own "ready meals" available.
> 
> Why don't you want your hubby to cook? You might even find once he gets going he'll enjoy his new cooking skills.


he would have to cook 2 meals, hes a pescetarian and im not

i just dont think thats fair on him

and i cant think of anything fresh that i would like


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yet let me guess, you neither are nor look it right?
> 
> i hate BMI, i mean dont get me wrong im know im fat, its pretty obvious by looking at me, but i wouldnt class myself as obese, obese to me are those people whos weight affects their lives


My best friend is obese. She wears a size 24 but I think she's in denial about how big she really is. I've never, ever said anything to her that's hurtful or derogatory as she's happy the way she is and she never cooks anything from scratch either and just bungs something pre-made in the oven to cook.

I'm sure all these ready meals can't be healthy or helping her lose any weight.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Iheartcats said:


> My best friend is obese. She wears a size 24 but I think she's in denial about how big she really is. I've never, ever said anything to her that's hurtful or derogatory as she's happy the way she is and she never cooks anything from scratch either and just bungs something pre-made in the oven to cook.
> 
> I'm sure all these ready meals can't be healthy or helping her lose any weight.


she could technically lose weight eating ready meals, its all about the calorie deficit

im a 18-20 but i like my clothes huge so i either buy a 22-24 in female clothes or xxl in male clothes


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

My dad gave me a recipe for a "winter warmer" lentil soup, he changes it ever so slightly and adds chicken into it too. He adds a spice paste that dissolves and leaves a lovely taste. He adds carrots, potato and sometimes mushrooms.

It's perfect for winter days and cold nights! I don't like lentil's normally but in the soup it's lush! 

He makes it to last him and his wife a few days and when we did it, it came to very little compared to buying ready made soup. Also a lot tastier! 

We make beef curry once a week, we make beef bolognese with mushrooms and onions with rice! Chicken stir fry is also great. We do all of it on a gluten free, dairy free diet.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Iheartcats said:


> I'm sure all these ready meals can't be healthy or helping her lose any weight.


I agree with you completely.

After changing my diet completely at Christmas/new year I lost 3 stone! I'm still loosing weight too, feel much less bloated than I did when I just ate something I didn't need to "cook".


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yet let me guess, you neither are nor look it right?
> 
> i hate BMI, i mean dont get me wrong im know im fat, its pretty obvious by looking at me, but i wouldnt class myself as obese, obese to me are those people whos weight affects their lives


I have a beer belly yes, i know i'm a bit overweight, yes. Six foot two and around seventeen stone, 'stocky' build...hmm...


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> she could technically lose weight eating ready meals, its all about the calorie deficit
> 
> im a 18-20 but i like my clothes huge so i either buy a 22-24 in female clothes or xxl in male clothes


The problem with ready meals is that even the 'low in fat' ones contain high amounts of sugar and or salt. So if you aren't affecting your calorie intake as such you certainly aren't doing yourself any good either with regards to sugar and salt intake.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> The problem with ready meals is that even the 'low in fat' ones contain high amounts of sugar and or salt. So if you aren't affecting your calorie intake as such you certainly aren't doing yourself any good either with regards to sugar and salt intake.


well its all the sugar and salt i have

im betting im well below the 90g of sugar you can have a day


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> well its all the sugar and salt i have
> 
> im betting im well below the 90g of sugar you can have a day


Do you eat fruit?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> she could technically lose weight eating ready meals, its all about the calorie deficit
> 
> im a 18-20 but i like my clothes huge so i either buy a 22-24 in female clothes or xxl in male clothes


?? What?? Am I suddenly living on a different planet, stop looking at packets, cook your own food and eat healthy, it makes a world of difference.

I was brought up by someone who dieted constantly and still has an issue with weight, the key to breaking the cycle is to care about what you eat, not to care about the calorie content.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I agree with you completely.
> 
> *After changing my diet completely at Christmas/new year I lost 3 stone! I'm still loosing weight too,* feel much less bloated than I did when I just ate something I didn't need to "cook".


Congratulations on your weight loss. Very impressive loss in such a relatively short time


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Do you eat fruit?


no, i cant eat fruit


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Goldstar said:


> See I love sprouts. Lately I've been finding a new love for all vegetables. I've always disliked cauliflower but I've had a craving for it for ages (and no, I'm not pregnant)


all hail the sprout

oh sprout i love thee despite thou makest me fartalot


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> ?? What?? Am I suddenly living on a different planet, stop looking at packets, cook your own food and eat healthy, it makes a world of difference.
> 
> I was brought up by someone who dieted constantly and still has an issue with weight, the key to breaking the cycle is to care about what you eat, not to care about the calorie content.


 i cant cook my own food, as in physically not that im a terrible cook


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i cant cook my own food, as in physically not that im a terrible cook


If you can turn on the oven to cook a pizza, or the microwave to prepare a ready meal, you can cook your own food. You have the dexterity. Or does someone turn the microwave on for you?

Why can't you eat fruit??


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no, i cant eat fruit


Why?

Don't you like it? Can't you chew it?

?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> If you can turn on the oven to cook a pizza, or the microwave to prepare a ready meal, you can cook your own food. You have the dexterity. Or does someone turn the microwave on for you?
> 
> Why can't you eat fruit??


someone does it for me



dougal22 said:


> Why?
> 
> Don't you like it? Can't you chew it?
> 
> ?


as for fruit, i get instant heart burn and a bad stomach when i eat it

i ate a very very small bit the other week and i was ill all night and all the next day


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i cant cook my own food, as in physically not that im a terrible cook


Have you tried using a slow cooker to cook? Not much ability required to do that.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Have you tried using a slow cooker to cook? Not much ability required to do that.


still have to chop veg

and we have no where to store one


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> someone does it for me
> 
> as for fruit, i get instant heart burn and a bad stomach when i eat it
> 
> i ate a very very small bit the other week and i was ill all night and all the next day


That doesn't answer the question, are you incapable of turning on an oven, or heating something up in a pan, or setting a microwave?

As far as fruit is concerned, if you're not used to eating it, and are only used to junk food then that is a likely outcome, it doesn't mean you shouldn't try to eat more healthily.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> someone does it for me
> 
> as for fruit, *i get instant heart burn *and a bad stomach when i eat it
> 
> i ate a very very small bit the other week and i was ill all night and all the next day


And you say you have no weight related health problems?

Heartburn can be more prevalent in people who are carrying excess weight, so the heartburn could be weight related? Eating fruit should not cause this reaction.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> That doesn't answer the question, are you incapable of turning on an oven, or heating something up in a pan, or setting a microwave?
> 
> As far as fruit is concerned, if you're not used to eating it, and are only used to junk food then that is a likely outcome, it doesn't mean you shouldn't try to eat more healthily.


i did answer, yes i am incapable of those things which is why my carer does it for me

as for fruit its got nothing to do with not being used to it, sugar gives me heart burn, hence i rarely eat chocolate (unless i really really am craving something sweet)


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> still have to chop veg
> 
> and we have no where to store one


You can buy a lot of veg ready chopped now. Since I don't have the strength in my hand to mash potatoes I buy proper mashed potato in a microwavable tub. It's not smash its proper mash. I've seen bags of prechopped veg etc, ready grated cheese. It is doable.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> And you say you have no weight related health problems?
> 
> Heartburn can be more prevalent in people who are carrying excess weight, so the heartburn could be weight related? Eating fruit should not cause this reaction.


well it does cause this reaction

i had heart burn with things like sugar when i was thin


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

dougal22 said:


> And you say you have no weight related health problems?
> 
> Heartburn can be more prevalent in people who are carrying excess weight, so the heartburn could be weight related? Eating fruit should not cause this reaction.


medication can cause heartburn too. I get it from medication so I have to take another tablet to stop the heartburn lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i did answer, yes i am incapable of those things which is why my carer does it for me
> 
> as for fruit its got nothing to do with not being used to it, sugar gives me heart burn, hence i rarely eat chocolate (unless i really really am craving something sweet)


Ok, sorry to be very straight, but I didn't realise you couldn't actually feed yourself, and relied on a carer to feed you.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> well it does cause this reaction
> 
> i had heart burn with things like sugar when i was thin


Might be a good idea to speak to your GP about this. For some reason, you're producing too much stomach acid. Surely better to address it before it gets out of hand?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> medication can cause heartburn too. I get it from medication so I have to take another tablet to stop the heartburn lol


Sorry, my bad 

Just assumed that Tink isn't taking meds that cause the heartburn as she says that fruit (and other foods 'cause' it).

Although, I do understand that some meds such as anti inflams cause excess stomach acid, but thought GP's would be aware of this and prescribe something to counteract it.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

How can butter be pointless?

There's nowt more appetising than warm buttered toast or freshly buttered homemade hotcakes.

The aroma is exquisite too.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Congratulations on your weight loss. Very impressive loss in such a relatively short time


Thank you. 

I've always been thin until 2008 when I piled the weight on, due to stress. I started thyroid medication too but was still not losing much weight, then I started doing completely fresh food and it really helped!

I feel so much better for it, I feel less bloated and I am fuller for longer.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I just ask, because I'm genuinely curious, how are you typing on here, is it some sort of word recognition programme?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Ok, sorry to be very straight, but I didn't realise you couldn't actually feed yourself, and relied on a carer to feed you.


thats ok, maybe i should have said from the start



dougal22 said:


> Might be a good idea to speak to your GP about this. For some reason, you're producing too much stomach acid. Surely better to address it before it gets out of hand?


i have addressed it, ive cut out the food that causes it


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Can I just ask, because I'm genuinely curious, how are you typing on here, is it some sort of word recognition programme?


no, i type with my fingers

before you say, typing on a laptop is different to cooking


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry, if you have dexterity, you can prepare food, and if you think junk food is better than fresh food, you are living in lah lah land. You may need help to cook said food, but if you can be an active member on this forum, clean your hamsters out etc, you can cook your own food without any problems.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sorry, if you have dexterity, you can prepare food, and if you think junk food is better than fresh food, you are living in lah lah land. You may need help to cook said food, but if you can be an active member on this forum, clean your hamsters out etc, you can cook your own food without any problems.


my boyfriend cleans out the animals

and as i said cooking is a lot different to typing on a forum


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Tink, I can honestly say I don't know how you are not bigger in size. Please please see a dietitian.

You cant leave the house to get exercise.

You eat fast food regularly, you eat ready meals and really unhealthy food.

You wont eat fruit.

You wont eat fresh. 

I really am concerned for you, I gained alot of weight through stress and thyroid and I can firmly say when I was 10 stone I felt much better than I do now, I didn't sweat as much, I was able to walk for longer without discomfort, I slept better and had better skin. 

As a overweight person to another, you need to make a change. You may not have any obvious weight related health conditions however it will soon creep up. I'm sure your fella would rather cook for you than see you have a heart condition or a shorter life. 

Since getting fat I wanted it gone, now I'm happy I've found a way to do that, it will take time and alot of effort but I can see myself maybe even reaching my old weight! But it wont be easy. 

Important things are never easy.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> no, i type with my fingers
> 
> before you say, typing on a laptop is different to cooking


I'm disabled too, but with a bit of tweaking of my kitchen I can still cook just about, with a bit of help sometimes from my daughter. I had to get rid of my big cooker and bought 2 tabletop ovens as I'm not able to reach down into a normal oven. I also bought an actifry which means I don't have to stand and baste potatoes etc. If my hand is playing up then I ask my daughter to cut veg etc. I've had to make some big changes to how I used to cook but its still doable.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> Tink, I can honestly say I don't know how you are not bigger in size. Please please see a dietitian.
> 
> You cant leave the house to get exercise.
> 
> ...


wow, how patronising

i dont need to do anything

ive been thin and i can tell you i was not happy, i am happier at a bigger physique


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sorry, if you have dexterity, you can prepare food, and if you think junk food is better than fresh food, you are living in lah lah land. You may need help to cook said food, but if you can be an active member on this forum, clean your hamsters out etc, you can cook your own food without any problems.


I agree to a degree, as my hubby just said, turn the oven on and put in some fresh (not bread coated/prepacked) chicken breasts, even that's better than junk food.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> my boyfriend cleans out the animals
> 
> and as i said cooking is a lot different to typing on a forum


No, not really, do you have finger dexterity? If so, you chop, boyfriend cooks, simple really? If you can type, you can prepare food. You seem to be able to type, but seem to have *inhibitions* with food. You can eat prawns that are battered, but not just prawns as an example, why? They are both the same, one just has a coating on them. Stop making excuses for your life, you will regret every single one, just live every single bit of it instead, it's not always easy, but it is the best way, you don't get a second chance.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm disabled too, but with a bit of tweaking of my kitchen I can still cook just about, with a bit of help sometimes from my daughter. I had to get rid of my big cooker and bought 2 tabletop ovens as I'm not able to reach down into a normal oven. I also bought an actifry which means I don't have to stand and baste potatoes etc. If my hand is playing up then I ask my daughter to cut veg etc. I've had to make some big changes to how I used to cook but its still doable.


yeah well we cant actually afford to, nor do we want to change the kitchen

no getting rid of a perfectly good cooker just because some people on a forum things i should be eating fresh food


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No, not really, do you have finger dexterity? If so, you chop, boyfriend cooks, simple really? If you can type, you can prepare food. You seem to be able to type, but seem to have *inhibitions* with food. You can eat prawns that are battered, but not just prawns as an example, why? They are both the same, one just has a coating on them. Stop making excuses for your life, you will regret every single one, just live every single bit of it instead, it's not always easy, but it is the best way, you don't get a second chance.


i am living my life thanks and im perfectly happy 

re the prawn thing, i just dont like the taste of uncoated prawns

you think because i can use my fingers to type i can use them to chop, give me a break  i cant hold a knife/fork/spoon


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yeah well we cant actually afford to, nor do we want to change the kitchen
> 
> no getting rid of a perfectly good cooker just because some people on a forum things i should be eating fresh food


I didnt say you had to get rid ofyour cooker. Just that I had to because I had no choice. It was that or me and my children didn't eat properly. I haven't got someone to do it for me.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No, not really, do you have finger dexterity? If so, you chop, boyfriend cooks, simple really? If you can type, you can prepare food. You seem to be able to type, but seem to have *inhibitions* with food. You can eat prawns that are battered, but not just prawns as an example, why? They are both the same, one just has a coating on them. Stop making excuses for your life, you will regret every single one, just live every single bit of it instead, it's not always easy, but it is the best way, you don't get a second chance.


With all respect, you can type with one finger. Have you tried chopping food with one finger?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> I didnt say you had to get rid ofyour cooker. Just that I had to because I had no choice. It was that or me and my children didn't eat properly. I haven't got someone to do it for me.


oh right i see


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i am living my life thanks and im perfectly happy
> 
> re the prawn thing, i just dont like the taste of uncoated prawns
> 
> you think because i can use my fingers to type i can use them to chop, give me a break  i cant hold a knife/fork/spoon


Sorry hen, but every single post you start seems to be provocative, give me attention because of my situation.

You don't like the taste of uncoated prawns?? Do you even know what you're eating are prawns when you buy them breaded or battered, because they most likely aren't, they're more likely to be a mishmash of the left overs ie anything they couldn't really present to you on a plate, disguised by the coating. So, would you rather eat mushed up [email protected] coated in batter or breadcrumbs, or the real thing?

You can do it, you choose to take a different path. Outta here.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> wow, how patronising
> 
> i dont need to do anything
> 
> ive been thin and i can tell you i was not happy, i am happier at a bigger physique


I'm sorry but you have to be in denial to believe that the food you eat is actually good for you. You may not think you need to do anything but you are now what? 18-20 stone? if you continue the diet you currently are on you will soon hit 25stone then 30 stone and the cycle continues.

I have yet to meet a fat person (I say fat as a fat person myself) who likes not being able to buy certain clothes, being too hot in summer and being uncomfortable.

I admire a fuller figure but there's nothing fuller about being badly overweight.

You can argue with me about it all you like but like with the fruit thing, your attitude is "cant/wont" to everything. When do you tell yourself you "can and will" or hell even try to change things to prevent further health problems.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sorry hen, but every single post you start seems to be provocative, give me attention because of my situation.
> 
> You don't like the taste of uncoated prawns?? Do you even know what you're eating are prawns when you buy them breaded or battered, because they most likely aren't, they're more likely to be a mishmash of the left overs ie anything they couldn't really present to you on a plate, disguised by the coating. So, would you rather eat mushed up [email protected] coated in batter or breadcrumbs, or the real thing?
> 
> You can do it, you choose to take a different path. Outta here.


yes i do know they are prawns, i only ever get battered prawns if i have a chinese take away (oh wait, let me guess, im not allowed one of those either  ) and they are proper prawns


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

shetlandlover said:


> I'm sorry but you have to be in denial to believe that the food you eat is actually good for you. You may not think you need to do anything but you are now what? 18-20 stone? if you continue the diet you currently are on you will soon hit 25stone then 30 stone and the cycle continues.
> 
> I have yet to meet a fat person (I say fat as a fat person myself) who likes not being able to buy certain clothes, being too hot in summer and being uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


i dont change what i dont want to change

20 stone? no, 15 and a half actually

i never said the food i eat was good for me, i said i liked it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yes i do know they are prawns, i only ever get battered prawns if i have a chinese take away (oh wait, let me guess, im not allowed one of those either  ) and they are proper prawns


I wouldn't know, because as someone who doesn't receive any sort of benefits to pay for my food, I don't have take aways hen, can't afford them


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i dont change what i dont want to change
> 
> 20 stone, no, 15 and a half actually
> 
> i never said the food i eat was good for me, i said i liked it


Have you always been disabled? I haven't and it's taking me some time to get my head around it. Once I've done that I can concentrate on improving things more. Just wondered if you are struggling to accept your disability?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I wouldn't know, because as someone who doesn't receive any sort of benefits to pay for my food, I don't have take aways hen, can't afford them


who says im on benefits?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Have you always been disabled? I haven't and it's taking me some time to get my head around it. Once I've done that I can concentrate on improving things more. Just wondered if you are struggling to accept your disability?


i was born with it yeah

but its got worse and worse over the years


----------



## mollydog07 (May 26, 2012)

Always thought cress pointless....brill in egg mayo! went to tony macaronis at weekend...always have minestrone soup....delish.not a big eater so went for a sea food linguinie,tried clams for 1st time....maybe my pallet of kilter tasted like mussels?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i was born with it yeah
> 
> but its got worse and worse over the years


I know its defeating when it gets worse, mine has got a lot worse recently and I'm starting to wonder where the hell it will end. Are you able to go out and eat? I can usually manage to go out with my sister a couple of times a month and it takes the pressure off having someone else cook.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

mollydog07 said:


> Always thought cress pointless....brill in egg mayo! went to tony macaronis at weekend...always have minestrone soup....delish.not a big eater so went for a sea food linguinie,tried clams for 1st time....maybe my pallet of kilter tasted like mussels?


mmmmm i love mussels and cockles

never had clams



Lavenderb said:


> I know its defeating when it gets worse, mine has got a lot worse recently and I'm starting to wonder where the hell it will end. Are you able to go out and eat? I can usually manage to go out with my sister a couple of times a month and it takes the pressure off having someone else cook.


i go out to eat some times but even then i will choose foods i can eat with my fingers like a pizza so i dont have to use cutlery

im pleased you are able to go out


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

shetlandlover said:


> I agree to a degree, as my hubby just said, turn the oven on and put in some fresh (not bread coated/prepacked) chicken breasts, even that's better than junk food.


Wasn't it your hubby who could only eat frozen fish fingers or frozen chicken nuggets or some such?


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Wasn't it your hubby who could only eat frozen fish fingers or frozen chicken nuggets or some such?


No, my hubby has gluten and lacto intolerance and has since a child. He basically lives off fresh meat and potato/rice now however he did eat gluten free fish fingers and gluten free chicken nuggets in the past.

He can eat anything that doesn't have wheat, gluten, dairy and soya.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

shetlandlover said:


> he did eat gluten free fish fingers and gluten free chicken nuggets in the past.


I seem to remember you got a lot of stick over that iirc?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

jon bda said:


> I seem to remember you got a lot of stick over that iirc?


I can't really remember tbh.

Since we changed our diet we've both been alot better, he's lost a stone too. Although he eats more than I do.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2013)

Wobbles said:


> She said she saw it on a documentary where they were filming in one of those fast food shops.


Then its like totes true innit...


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

As much as I wholey disagree with pretty much everything tink has said, and as much as I think she us in denial about her nutritional needs, nagging her like this will not change a thing. 

My step dad didn't eat any fruit or veg, (except potato) til hewas about 40. No amount of hassle would change his mind, he just said he was fine as it was and he hated the taste of the stuff. He also looked unwell, not overweight but in his 20s people often asked if he was sick.

He has slowly started now, eating carrots and broccolli, small amounts and its taking him a lot of willpower to do tbh. But he realised he needs it, he is healthier for it and feels better already. But it was his decision, not cos of being nagged but cos he wanted to eat out at places with everyone else as there was so much he refused to eat!

I sympathise that its cheaper to eat crap than healthy food... However I do think if you can afford a weekly takeaway, then you can afford a bit more on the food shop. That's what most of us sacrifice for proper food.
I can't say hand on heart that we would eat so well if down to me, I don't get in til 7 so cba to cook really, I used to live on stirfry as a singleton, but the oh enjoys cooking!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

jon bda said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Wobbles
> 
> ...


my rule is, if you know people that work there eat it, its ok lol.

I know fast food shop owners who eat their own food, so I am happy to (plus I know them... its free !). I have known people who work in certain establishments who refuse to eat at their old workplaces... that's enough for me not to go 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Mc Donalds is pointless AND vile (all fast food chains really)
Cilantro (tastes like dish soap)
Wasabi (all burn and no flavour)
Cauliflower
Pickled onions


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I disagree!!!
> 
> *Jacket spuds can taste different everytime due to the choice of toppings that can accompany them.*
> Soup, on a cold day, is warming, soothing and filling. And when a nice big chunk of fresh crusty bread, slathered in butter is added.............. Nom nom nom!!!! :drool:


Agree. And a plain jacket potato baked with garlic and rosemary and drizzled with olive oil and coarse salt is a snack fit for a king IMO


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

jon bda said:


> Try doing the Hairy Bikers cauli cheese recipe...its lush...


Hairy Bikers are great, their creamy chicken, leek & ham pie is just lush 



Zaros said:


> How can butter be pointless?
> 
> There's nowt more appetising than warm buttered toast or freshly buttered homemade hotcakes.
> 
> The aroma is exquisite too.


Agree! Pastry without butter, cake without butter - yes you can make with chemical marj but don't taste the same.

I love salad.

The only thing I do think is a bit pointless is Parsley doesn't really taste of much


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

DoodlesRule said:


> Hairy Bikers are great, their creamy chicken, leek & ham pie is just lush
> 
> Agree! Pastry without butter, cake without butter - yes you can make with chemical marj but don't taste the same.
> 
> ...


I've got a paste recipe using a big handful of parsley that I think could convert you!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Where do you get your fibre from? You need fruit and veg in your diet otherwise you'd get terrible bowel problems.

If you have a carer to prepare your meals then he/she has a duty of care to cook you healthy, nutritious meals. Its no good just bunging a pizza in the oven or some nasty ready meal in the oven.

It seems the more we try to help you because we all genuinely care about your welfare you seem to have an excuse for every suggestion.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> Where do you get your fibre from? You need fruit and veg in your diet otherwise you'd get terrible bowel problems.
> 
> If you have a carer to prepare your meals then he/she has a duty of care to cook you healthy, nutritious meals. Its no good just bunging a pizza in the oven or some nasty ready meal in the oven.
> 
> It seems the more we try to help you because we all genuinely care about your welfare you seem to have an excuse for every suggestion.


The carer is her BF afaik, she doesnt want him having to cook apparently - i guess if he has to feed, dress and get her about everyday then thats understandable she doesnt want him to have to cook from scratch as well...

There is an excuse for everything it seems.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

"Obese" and "healthy' are contradictions in terms IMO. The human heart is not meant to cope with obesity. You may feel healthy now in spite of your diet, but it will catch up with you later. A poor diet is a poor diet and I am sorry, I find it difficult to believe you "cannot eat fruit". If your gut can cope with junk food, it can cope with a bit of fresh fruit and veg.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Sadly, if you NEVER eat fruit and veg, it will make you feel ill when you first start eating it because your body cant cope with digesting it - its never had to (not for a long time anyway)! Like people that rarely eat greasy food, find it hard to digest greasy food (fish and chips make me very unwell!)

If it were me, I would be concerned by this... Its worth fighting through IMO as I cannot see that if you only eat processed crap, you wouldnt be deficient in some areas - I read somewhere kids that grow up on "convenience" diets have given rise to rickets is some areas!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

grumpy goby said:


> However I do think if you can afford a weekly takeaway, then you can afford a bit more on the food shop. That's what most of us sacrifice for proper food.


not giving up our take away,its the one meal of the week my OH doesnt have do so no, considering what he does for me i like to treat him



koekemakranka said:


> Mc Donalds is pointless AND vile (all fast food chains really)
> Cilantro (tastes like dish soap)
> Wasabi (all burn and no flavour)
> Cauliflower
> Pickled onions


i used to love pickled onions as a kid



Iheartcats said:


> Where do you get your fibre from? You need fruit and veg in your diet otherwise you'd get terrible bowel problems.
> 
> If you have a carer to prepare your meals then he/she has a duty of care to cook you healthy, nutritious meals. Its no good just bunging a pizza in the oven or some nasty ready meal in the oven.
> 
> It seems the more we try to help you because we all genuinely care about your welfare you seem to have an excuse for every suggestion.


get my fibre from whole meal bread and i do eat some veg, i just cant it all veg nor can i eat a lot of it so i have small amounts of the ones i can eat



koekemakranka said:


> "Obese" and "healthy' are contradictions in terms IMO. The human heart is not meant to cope with obesity. You may feel healthy now in spite of your diet, but it will catch up with you later. A poor diet is a poor diet and I am sorry, I find it difficult to believe you "cannot eat fruit". If your gut can cope with junk food, it can cope with a bit of fresh fruit and veg.


i dont really care if you dont believe i cant eat fruit



grumpy goby said:


> Sadly, if you NEVER eat fruit and veg, it will make you feel ill when you first start eating it because your body cant cope with digesting it - its never had to (not for a long time anyway)! Like people that rarely eat greasy food, find it hard to digest greasy food (fish and chips make me very unwell!)
> 
> If it were me, I would be concerned by this... Its worth fighting through IMO as I cannot see that if you only eat processed crap, you wouldnt be deficient in some areas - I read somewhere kids that grow up on "convenience" diets have given rise to rickets is some areas!


do those kids take supplements? unlikely but i do


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Supplements are not a replacement for nutritional sources. They are supplements to them.

Why Pills Can't Replace Fruits and Vegetables | Health & Beauty

Up to you, just sayin' if it were me, I would not be so blaze about it.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> not giving up our take away,its the one meal of the week my OH doesnt have do so no, considering what he does for me i like to treat him


Thats fine and is your choice. Just dont use "healthy/fresh food is too expensive" as an excuse. Its more that you wont sacrifice your takeouts in order to eat healthily.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

healthy/fresh is expensive, my opinion on that is not changing


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> salad - its so un filling
> 
> soup - see above
> 
> ...


i disagree, 3 is not so boring with lashings of 5 and 5 is very much needed to liven up 3.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

porps said:


> i disagree, 3 is not so boring with lashings of 5 and 5 is very much needed to liven up 3.


i find jacket spuds dry even with lashings of 5 lol


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

salad - its so un filling - Don't agree, I love salad as a side dish with other foods, especially jacket potato, paninis, pasta. I find it refreshing.

soup - see above - Agree with another poster that soup is warming and satisfying, especially in winter with some bread.

jacket potato - so boring- nope, don't agree with this either, jacket potato with different fillings can taste different and be very satisfying.

yoghurt - wouldnt fill a mouse - nope, don't agree again. I love yoghurt as a dessert, especially at lunch times.

butter/margarine - its not really needed[/QUOTE] Not really needed but butter, in particular, can make things taste lovely. Not very healthy though.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Firedog said:


> I would add fish to that list.


I love fish, especially, poached salmon.


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> not giving up our take away,its the one meal of the week my OH doesnt have do so no, considering what he does for me i like to treat him


But your Oh doesn't have to do ANY meal?
He just puts something in a microwave...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> see im hit and miss with this, sometimes i think yum other times yuck


I like the Moroccan style couscous cold in a salad pot.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> I love fish, especially, poached salmon.


i adore salmon



ginge2804 said:


> But your Oh doesn't have to do ANY meal?
> He just puts something in a microwave...


we dont use a microwave



Sacremist said:


> I like the Moroccan style couscous cold in a salad pot.


i tried that and hated it

have the ainsley harriet one if i fancy any


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> I think prawns are pretty pointless, reason being because I don't like them
> 
> I love butter though, love having lots of it on jacket potatoes. The only part of salad I like is lettuce so agree that the rest is kinda pointless


I love a prawn salad with avocado pear. I think it's delicious.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Goldstar said:


> See I love sprouts. Lately I've been finding a new love for all vegetables. I've always disliked cauliflower but I've had a craving for it for ages (and no, I'm not pregnant)


I love all salad, except radishes. I love all vegetables, except fennel. I love most healthy foods and find they leave me feeling comfortable after I've eaten. Junk food leaves me feeling sluggish and uncomfortable, not that this always stops from eating it. LOL!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I love salad and soup! A bit of bread and I'm in heaven.
> 
> I don't find any food "pointless", if your hungry, you'll eat it.
> 
> ...


Potatoes are my downfall, I like them too much and need to cut back on the quantity I eat.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> I love a prawn salad with avocado pear. I think it's delicious.


Agreed!! Im off avocado atm due to my diet, but its certainly a lovely treat once in a while!!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

sashski said:


> Potatoes are SO versatile you an do so many things with them e.g. Mashed, boiled, in their jackets, chipped, roasted and sautéed...
> 
> Jacket spud is very filling, tuna mayo with sweetcorn WIN!
> 
> ...


Totally agree, although I love home-made French Onion soup. It might have something to do with the red wine and sherry I add to it, though.

LOL, on the sweetcorn. I thought I was the only one who excreted whole kernals of corn.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Lavenderb said:


> I'm disabled too, but with a bit of tweaking of my kitchen I can still cook just about, with a bit of help sometimes from my daughter. I had to get rid of my big cooker and bought 2 tabletop ovens as I'm not able to reach down into a normal oven. I also bought an actifry which means I don't have to stand and baste potatoes etc. If my hand is playing up then I ask my daughter to cut veg etc. I've had to make some big changes to how I used to cook but its still doable.


I have severe arthritis in my hands and like you I have had to buy things which help me to do things, I can no longer do. Like you say, it is doable.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i am living my life thanks and im perfectly happy
> 
> re the prawn thing, i just dont like the taste of uncoated prawns
> 
> you think because i can use my fingers to type i can use them to chop, give me a break  i cant hold a knife/fork/spoon


I understand what you mean. I have arthritis in my hands and I cannot grip anything because my fingers no longer close together properly. I struggle to get money out of my purse because the coins are too small and thin. Typing on a keyboard does not require you to grip.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> I understand what you mean. I have arthritis in my hands and I cannot grip anything because my fingers no longer close together properly. I struggle to get money out of my purse because the coins are too small and thin. *Typing on a keyboard does not require you to grip.*


exactly! how people can say if you can type you can chop veg is laughable

thats like saying if you can walk you can run


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

anyway for my 'breakfast' (i say breakfast as we dont go to bed till 6-7am so we get up 4-5pm)

anyway i had




























the rice is amazing! definitely getting some more of that

forgotten how nice tuna, rice and sauce is


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> anyway for my 'breakfast' (i say breakfast as we dont go to bed till 6-7am so we get up 4-5pm)
> 
> anyway i had
> 
> ...


TB - I actually feel sick looking at your 'breakfast' menu


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> TB - I actually feel sick looking at your 'breakfast' menu


why? theres nowt wrong with rice and tuna is lush, could eat it all day long to be honest the sauce was nice too


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Must admit, I'm strictly a cereal, fruit, yoghurt, eggs or toast gal in the mornings. On a bad day, I've been known to eat a croissant.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> why? theres nowt wrong with rice and tuna is lush, could eat it all day long to be honest the sauce was nice too


I have 'weird' food tastes to some people too; it's not just you with the odd food habits 

I can't stand canned tuna, 'ready cooked' rice or any variety of Pataks sauce so the pictures were just a bad combination for me. All it needed was some cheese on top and I'd have barfed.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

i dont really stick to certain foods and certain times of the day

hate cereal toast and yoghurt any way lol


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> I have 'weird' food tastes to some people too; it's not just you with the odd food habits
> 
> I can't stand canned tuna, 'ready cooked' rice or any variety of Pataks sauce so the pictures were just a bad combination for me. All it needed was some cheese on top and I'd have barfed.


well i love cheese but wouldnt have it with that combination


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I dont like hot tuna, unless its a tuna steak, I just dont like canned tuna thats been heated in any way.

All those Tilda rices are gorgeous, I always grab loads when they are on offer


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> who says im on benefits?


Ah well, since you're still here typing, I assume your finger dexterity hasn't deteriorated. Honestly, give it a go, other than opening a can of tuna and mixing it with a patak sauce, which is actually incredibly gippy, then perhaps you might like to actually try using the same skills to chop something and prepare it from fresh?

I've got incredibly disjointed fingers, so bad that they actually freeze up from time to time and I can dislocate every single one, as well as turn my thumbs backwards, I also have a bad back, bad shoulder, [email protected] knees and disjointed ankles, still doesn't stop me from carrying ladders around for my job, or using a hammer, or carrying a ritelite which are extremely heavy for a night shift, or even chopping a few veggies for my meals etc etc.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

MCWillow said:


> I dont like hot tuna, unless its a tuna steak, I just dont like canned tuna thats been heated in any way.
> 
> All those Tilda rices are gorgeous, I always grab loads when they are on offer


yeah im so going to be looking out for more flavours if that one is anything to go by, it was seriously nommy



Sleeping_Lion said:


> other than opening a can of tuna and mixing it with a patak sauce,


i didnt, my OH did



> which is actually incredibly gippy,


gippy?



> then perhaps you might like to actually try using the same skills to chop something and prepare it from fresh?


i'll say again, i can not chop things, i can not prepare my own food, it is the reason my OH is my carer, if i could do it, he wouldnt need to be my carer 



> I've got incredibly disjointed fingers, so bad that they actually freeze up from time to time and I can dislocate every single one, as well as turn my thumbs backwards, I also have a bad back, bad shoulder, [email protected] knees and disjointed ankles, still doesn't stop me from carrying ladders around for my job, or using a hammer, or carrying a ritelite which are extremely heavy for a night shift, or even chopping a few veggies for my meals etc etc.


good for you

now stop being so ignorant and realise that just because you can do it doesnt mean others can

hate this type of ignorant narrow minded attitude, its attitudes like this that make it so hard for the disabled 

and you didnt answer my question, who said im on benefits?


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

MCWillow said:


> I dont like hot tuna, unless its a tuna steak, I just dont like canned tuna thats been heated in any way.
> 
> All those Tilda rices are gorgeous, I always grab loads when they are on offer


Fresh tuna steak, lovely.

Tinned - bad. HOT TINNED  OMG, where's the bucket!!!!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

the tuna wasnt heated lol


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> now stop being so ignorant and realise that just because you can do it doesnt mean others can
> 
> hate this type of ignorant narrow minded attitude, its attitudes like this that make it so hard for the disabled
> 
> and you didnt answer my question, who said im on benefits?


No my dear, it means I make the effort to do things, because I don't like relying on others to do them for me.

You said you were on benefits, have said it on several occasions, and apparently you train to lift weights and all sorts, but can't chop a vegetable.

Narrow minded? Afraid you've got the wrong person, honest, yes.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No my dear, it means I make the effort to do things, because I don't like relying on others to do them for me.
> 
> You said you were on benefits, have said it on several occasions, and apparently you train to lift weights and all sorts, but can't chop a vegetable.
> 
> Narrow minded? Afraid you've got the wrong person, honest, yes.


im on working tax credits because guess what i WORK

i get nothing for my disability

and i USED to lift weights, note i said USED TO, i havent been able to exercise for almost 18 months

and yes you are narrow minded


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

dougal22 said:


> Fresh tuna steak, lovely.
> 
> Tinned - bad. HOT TINNED  OMG, where's the bucket!!!!


I like both fresh and tinned.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> im on working tax credits because guess what i WORK
> 
> *i get nothing for my disability*
> 
> ...


Bit of a tangent ......... but how come you don't get DLA when you're so severely disabled and need someone else to do most things for you


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Bit of a tangent ......... but how come you don't get DLA when you're so severely disabled and need someone else to do most things for you


i got turned down for it in 2010, never bothered to try and claim it since


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Tinned tuna and mayo in a toasted sandwich yummmm...


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i got turned down for it in 2010, never bothered to try and claim it since


A lot of claimants are turned down first time, especially if they've completed the form themselves. It's a ploy by the DWP to see if people can be bothered to see it through. Shame you didn't ask them to review your claim at that time as they're replacing DLA for PIP with stricter criteria.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> actually incredibly gippy


[OFFTOPIC] I've finally found someone else who says gippy...! Was beginning to think it was just me and the GF...! [/OFFTOPIC]


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i got turned down for it in 2010, never bothered to try and claim it since


Why did they turn you down for DLA if you need a carer? That's not right. I don't have a carer but I still got DLA.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> A lot of claimants are turned down first time, especially if they've completed the form themselves. It's a ploy by the DWP to see if people can be bothered to see it through. Shame you didn't ask them to review your claim at that time as they're replacing DLA for PIP with stricter criteria.


yeah ive heard about the PIP thing, its to get 500,000 off DLA isnt it



Squeeze said:


> [OFFTOPIC] I've finally found someone else who says gippy...! Was beginning to think it was just me and the GF...! [/OFFTOPIC]


yes but what does it mean though lol



Lavenderb said:


> Why did they turn you down for DLA if you need a carer? That's not right. I don't have a carer but I still got DLA.


basically whatever i put on the form they said the opposite


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> yeah ive heard about the PIP thing, its to get 500,000 off DLA isnt it
> 
> yes but what does it mean though lol
> 
> basically whatever i put on the form they said the opposite


But surely they contacted your doctor..consultants? They did with me.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> But surely they contacted your doctor..consultants? They did with me.


i didnt have a diagnoses then, i only got a diagnosis last year after seeing several doctors about it


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *yeah ive heard about the PIP thing, its to get 500,000 off DLA isnt it*
> 
> yes but what does it mean though lol
> 
> basically whatever i put on the form they said the opposite


I don't think it's meant to get all of the claimants off benefit. The criteria will be stricter I believe but as you are severely disabled, you may meet the criteria. You have nothing to lose by submitting a claim. However, I would advise that you get someone else to complete the form for you; for example an advice worker from the CAB or similar.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Squeeze said:


> [OFFTOPIC] I've finally found someone else who says gippy...! Was beginning to think it was just me and the GF...! [/OFFTOPIC]


I use it sometimes too


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Iheartcats said:


> "Smash" makes me vomit and it gives me wind and even my farts smell of all the nasty chemicals in it. Vile stuff!


Thank you for sharing that with us!! fascinating stuff.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't bear margarine, but the thing I hate about it most if I get lumbered with it is that it makes your toast go soggy.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Smash?? Loved it as a kid, it was such a novelty and it tasted great  Tried it a few years ago and it was totally disgusting, I was very disappointed!!


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> we dont use a microwave


Well, however he makes the microwave meals, still require very little effort.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

ginge2804 said:


> Well, however he makes the microwave meals, still require very little effort.


doesnt matter

i still think he should have one night when he doesnt have to do it

i cant 'give him the night off' from other things so if for one night i can say to him you dont have to put anything in the oven then thats what i will do


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> No, not really, do you have finger dexterity? * If so, you chop, boyfriend cooks, simple really? If you can type, you can prepare food*. You seem to be able to type, but seem to have *inhibitions* with food. You can eat prawns that are battered, but not just prawns as an example, why? They are both the same, one just has a coating on them. Stop making excuses for your life, you will regret every single one, just live every single bit of it instead, it's not always easy, but it is the best way, you don't get a second chance.


With all due respect, this is not true.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Sorry hen, but every single post you start seems to be provocative, e.


The only provocative posts I've read on this thread are yours.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> With all due respect, this is not true.


i wouldnt bother SL is that ignorant it will go in one ear and out the other


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

You're probably right. I can't believe such a light-hearted thread could turn so nasty for no reason. My own diet may be different to yours but at the end if the day, you can eat what the hell you like. It's no-one else's business.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> You're probably right. I can't believe such a light-hearted thread could turn so nasty for no reason. My own diet may be different to yours but at the end if the day, you can eat what the hell you like. It's no-one else's business.


exactly, thank you

i started this thread cause i thought it would be funny to see what food people think is pointless

didnt realise it would turn into a critique about my diet or disability


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> salad - its so un filling
> 
> soup - see above
> 
> ...


Soup is lovely when its thick with bread

I lurve Jacket Potatoes with butter and could eat them indefinitely  and you can't make a decent buttie without marg!

I love veggies apart from peas!

Yoghurt/Milk/Cream/Milk Shake/ Ice cream anything similar is VILE and I cannot stand to even look at it. I don't like sweet stuff apart from chocolate... but am a sucker for savoury stuff!


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> *salad - its so un filling
> 
> soup - see above
> 
> ...


 How can you say that those foods are unfilling etc? Homemade soup is really quite filling and absolutely delicious.
A Jacket potato is very versatile, you can add lots of foods to it... my preference is bacon and coleslaw or curry sauce. Being Irish though I was brought up on potatoes so I may be slightly biased!
Yoghurt- the natural stuff is good for you and I find with some fruit fills a hole perfectly.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

IrishEyes said:


> Yoghurt- the natural stuff is good for you and I find with some fruit fills a hole perfectly.


yeh.. but some have bigger holes :shrug:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> anyway for my 'breakfast' (i say breakfast as we dont go to bed till 6-7am so we get up 4-5pm)
> 
> anyway i had





tinktinktinkerbell said:


> we dont use a microwave


How do you reheat your microwave rice without using a microwave


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Waterlily said:


> How do you reheat your microwave rice without using a microwave


Magic Fairy dust.

or maybe you can boil them... I dont know. I think buying normal rice and boiling it is so much cheaper and hardly anymore hassle I dont know why anyone would buy micro-rice!


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

grumpy goby said:


> Magic Fairy dust.
> 
> or maybe you can boil them... I dont know. I think buying normal rice and boiling it is so much cheaper and hardly anymore hassle I dont know why anyone would buy micro-rice!


Especially if you don't have a microwave lol


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

DoodlesRule said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Especially if you don't have a microwave lol


Yup, there's something odd going on here. I think just a windup artist looking for a fight.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> i wouldnt bother SL is that ignorant it will go in one ear and out the other


Perhaps the ignorance stems from lack of information about your disability. Now its up to you whether you disclose the problems or not but what have you got to hide?
I'm disabled, so what? so are millions of others. I don't mind talking about it. I find talking openly about it makes life easier for everyone. There's no second guesssing what I can and cannot do. Humans are naturally inquisitive, its our nature.
To an able bodied person, yes they may think that if you can type and hold down a conversation on a forum then you are perfectly capable of doing other things, but what they don't realise is that, typing on a forum might be the only thing you've done that day because you are either too exhausted or in too much pain to do anything else.
I've never hidden whats wrong with me because ignorance just breeds even more ignorance and creates resentment.

I was terribly embarrassed the first time I had to use a mobility scooter, because people look down on you. Now I don't give a toss and I went out and bought my own because not every shop caters for disabled customers, plus it means I can walk my dog. I still get looked at, but now I realise its ignorance on their part not mine. It's their problem not mine...I'm out there, I'm not hiding away ashamed of my disability...I'm getting on with it.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

One of our neighbours, who we chat to regularly, is frequently seen on his mobility scooter walking his chows. He takes them out one at a time. It makes us laugh because one of his chows always looks like it would rather be riding the scooter than walking behind it: it looks like its being dragged along reluctantly. It probably isn't, it's just its sluggish movements and expression on its face that gives that impression.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

This thread has gone exactly like I predicted :lol:


I have my theories but -shrugs-


As for food that I find pointless.... Any junk food (and that includes those tasteless ready meals..) and celery.... I can't stand celery....


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Celery is good used to flavour stock for many soups or casseroles. I also like it as crudités for a dip.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Why does everyone thing junk food is pointless? Imagine a world without chips or chocolate:yikes: :crying: 

Celery is ok, jut takes ages to chew up, but its nicer with cream cheese in it. Rubarb on the other hand, which is IMO just a fruit version of celery, is bleedin awful. Revolting, vomitrocious stuff that smells, looks and tastes like a pile of barf.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Sacremist said:


> Celery is good used to flavour stock for many soups or casseroles. I also like it as crudités for a dip.


I love celery, sooo nice dipped in cream cheese spreads etc, and if you really feel brave, a smear of vegemite up its middle as well is a nice mix.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Tinks, what you decide to consume in your life is your choice if it's not effecting others. 

I have friends who are overweight and they used to cry to me on how miserable they were and how they hated being the way they were. I used to cook them meals with me to help them with their diet and they'd only go home after and binge on fattty food. I gave up helping after awhile as deep down inside they didn't want to help themselves. I know that's not you as you have said you are happy with what you eat but if you were my friend I would be concerned for you.

I am shocked at your bf though. Yes, he is cooking what you want but if you were someone I loved I would not keep letting you eat junk food all the time. As if I carried on doing that I know, in the end, it would kill you.

I am thin and can eat as much as I want and I don't gain weight so can eat as much junk food as I want but don't as know, regardless, it is not good for me. That, and I get so freakin hungry after an hour and have in the past just had something else which is full of fat. That cycle continues, you know.

I'd love to cook you my homemade casserole, just because it's super tasty and would fill you to no end. 

I hope I haven't offended you. As I said, it is your life and your choice but eating this sort of food daily is slowly killing your body. Care more. Your body deserves some goodness within it, as do you.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> I love celery, sooo nice dipped in cream cheese spreads etc, and if you really feel brave, a smear of vegemite up its middle as well is a nice mix.


Oh, I used to love celery. I haven't had it in ages. Just loved the juicy taste. Never tried vegemite. What does it taste like? I'll feel stupid if you say veg, haha.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Blackcats said:


> Oh, I used to love celery. I haven't had it in ages. Just loved the juicy taste. Never tried vegemite. What does it taste like? I'll feel stupid if you say veg, haha.


Vegemite tastes like mouldy Marmite (sorry, Waterlily, but it does)
(I like Marmite btw)


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Blackcats said:


> Oh, I used to love celery. I haven't had it in ages. Just loved the juicy taste. Never tried vegemite. What does it taste like? I'll feel stupid if you say veg, haha.


It's the Aussie version of Marmite.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

Waterlily said:


> I love celery, sooo nice dipped in cream cheese spreads etc, and if you really feel brave, a smear of vegemite up its middle as well is a nice mix.


I love, love, love Vegemite 
I just don't like the stringy texture or Celery, even if it is cooked in something I will pick it out :sneaky2:


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> Vegemite tastes like mouldy Marmite (sorry, Waterlily, but it does)
> (I like Marmite btw)


Oh. -Shudder- In that case I won't even try some. Lol. My brother adores marmite and can eat it with a spoon. Can't believe how expensive it is though.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Oooh, I love celery. In salads, on its own, in soups/casseroles, roasted.

Definitely not with CHEESE (barf) or Marmite type stuff though


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Waterlily said:


> How do you reheat your microwave rice without using a microwave


we don't use a microwave for ready made meals is what I meant


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

tinktinktinkerbell said:


> we don't use a microwave for ready made meals is what I meant


Howdy  You're up early 

What's for breakfast today?


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Blackcats said:


> Tinks, what you decide to consume in your life is your choice if it's not effecting others.
> 
> I have friends who are overweight and they used to cry to me on how miserable they were and how they hated being the way they were. I used to cook them meals with me to help them with their diet and they'd only go home after and binge on fattty food. I gave up helping after awhile as deep down inside they didn't want to help themselves. I know that's not you as you have said you are happy with what you eat but if you were my friend I would be concerned for you.
> 
> ...


dont worry you haven't offended me

My OH knows better than to tell me what I can/cant eat/do

Currently my family are trying to get him to stop me getting any more tattoos, what they don't realise though is that them doing that is driving me away

My boyfriend basically tells them its nothing to do with him

And what I consume is nothing to do with him, he doesn't want to see me miserable from not eating the foods I like or in pain from a bad stomach or heart burn from eating foods im intolerant to

Which I appreciate


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

As for celery, I like it with premula spready cheese on


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

dougal22 said:


> Howdy  You're up early
> 
> What's for breakfast today?


well im not technically up, im in bed typing on my phone lol

I just can't sleep, I should try to get more sleep as I've only had just over five hours

So I don't know what's for brekfast yet lol


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm having one of those bad days where I've eaten a croissant. It's your fault for starting this thread and making me type it earlier.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Vegemite tastes like mouldy Marmite (sorry, Waterlily, but it does)
> (I like Marmite btw)





Blackcats said:


> Oh, I used to love celery. I haven't had it in ages. Just loved the juicy taste. Never tried vegemite. What does it taste like? I'll feel stupid if you say veg, haha.


oh .. you .. didnt.. :sosp:

It is wayyy better then marmite which is a watered down try hard version of vegemite.. :sneaky2:


----------

